# Look up the house you grew up in...



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Go to Google Maps and put in the address and zoom in til you get your house.

This is the house I grew up in...we were the first owners in 1960!  The front yard is a little different but other than that no change....I will have to email my mom the pic, she sold it in 1998 after my dad died and she moved in with my youngest sister in New Jersey.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

It looks tiny from the front but it went back quite a ways.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice!

My room was in the back....the room above the garage was my parents bedroom.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is my house now...I am the second owner.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

This is  the house my Dad grew up in.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2014)

My great grandfather built this house and as you can see, they were stone masons. When we moved in, around 1945, it had no inside plumbing except for a hand pump in the kitchen. The cellar floor was dirt and furnace was coal fed. We upgraded it slowly as my parents didn't make much money.

Up in my room, is the haunted closet I talked about in another thread. There was no heat but a sink was installed, although I don't know why. I would have little snow drifts on my window sill...on the inside!! 

I used to go out my window and sit on porch roof, in the front on house. I would stare at the stars at night and set my model airplanes on fire and fly them off the roof, until mom caught on what I was doing.

Lots of good and bad memories in this old house. I am told that no one lives in it now. The other house, in town, will not show up on Google maps. I think in small towns they do not show all streets.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't do that because it was left to go to rack and ruin by the last owners, taken by the city for taxes, left for a few more years, then finally razed  It was a great place when my parents bought it from the original owners right after the war and 60 years old at the time. It didn't have central heat, running water or indoor plumbing of any kind, and the basement had a dirt floor. The very first thing my dad did was tie us into city water and put in a bathroom. Yay! Any idea how cold an outhouse can get in the dead of winter on the south shore of Lake Superior? LOL! They brought the rest of it up to date over the years and sold it late in the 70s. Now it's just a memory.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

My father built the majority of this house himself, and it looks pretty much the way it did 56 years ago, with the exception of the greenery covering the front rock wall - that used to be my climbing-practice spot as a kid.


----------



## gar (Jan 19, 2014)

Mne was torn down as my Dad sold it to a Hotel.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine has been removed too; we sold it when I was 10 to the guy next door, as it had very few mod cons, and Mum and Dad couldn't afford to do it up.
he turned both houses into flats; and he was Stephen Frears' father!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice Houses!!

My DIL grandmothers husband built their house in Wisconsin and she did not want to leave it when she had to be put in a home.  She died shortly after that.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2014)

CC,  How'd you keep the rainwater out of the garage?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

It wasn't a problem so heck if I know...will have to ask my mom.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

It was not a fun driveway to shovel when it snowed...that I remember.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Growing up in a military family meant living in many, many, many different houses.  So . . . 

I was just a month old when we joined my dad on Guam:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Could be interesting but also difficult...how did you like it?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Could be interesting but also difficult...how did you like it?



Going to new and different places was always fun.  Leaving behind friends I had made was difficult.  Always being the new kid in school I won friends and influenced people with my California good looks, charm and humor . . .


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry, I should have known!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2014)

That Guy, when we lived in Hawaii during the war, we lived in a civilian housing area made up of row upon row of Quonset huts. We had running water in what passed for a kitchen, and we had electricity. There was a row of Quonset huts facing a long row of bathhouses with showers, tubs and toilets and a section with washers (wringer washers, of course). On the other side of the bathhouse was another row of Quonset huts facing the bathhouse. The entire area was made up of alternating rows of Quonset huts facing bathhouses. I was just little then, but it seemed like those Quonset huts went on for miles! Maybe they did; there were a lot of people to house! I remember that our "neighborhood" was made up of our row of Quonset huts and the row on the other side of the bathhouse.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 19, 2014)

I looked up all three of the homes I lived in as a child.  Everyone of them gone!  They weren't always in the nicest of areas - then,  but they become "prime real estate" as the younger generation wanted to live close to the city.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

That happens a lot in cities, grannyjo...I know a lot of areas like that in Chicago.


----------



## Anne (Jan 19, 2014)

The home I grew up in is gone, as is not surprising as it was old when we lived there. I was 3 months old when we moved there, and lived there until I was 15. The landlord then rented the old place to his niece, and when she moved it was torn down.

The 'town' then had less than 100 people, and is still about the same size.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Smallest town I lived in had about 4,500 pop...that would be Cary, Illinois...our first house when I married.

The biggest city I lived in was Chicago.


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2014)

I couldn't upload a picture, but the house has been tore down, in fact the whole neighborhood has gone. It was located in the river floodplain and not much to see anyway. It was on the wrong side of the tracks. I was hoping the outhouse had been preserved.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> That Guy, when we lived in Hawaii during the war, we lived in a civilian housing area made up of row upon row of Quonset huts. We had running water in what passed for a kitchen, and we had electricity. There was a row of Quonset huts facing a long row of bathhouses with showers, tubs and toilets and a section with washers (wringer washers, of course). On the other side of the bathhouse was another row of Quonset huts facing the bathhouse. The entire area was made up of alternating rows of Quonset huts facing bathhouses. I was just little then, but it seemed like those Quonset huts went on for miles! Maybe they did; there were a lot of people to house! I remember that our "neighborhood" was made up of our row of Quonset huts and the row on the other side of the bathhouse.



High class officers' quarters!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ours is gone too although I heard once that it was heritage listed as (possibly) the first _Display Home_ on the Redcliffe Peninsula, built in 1932 by my Dad.    He collaborated with a local sawmill owner and all the timber used was cut to full lengths (bearers, joists, etc - no joins anywhere, so the legend says). 

 I have an old picture from the time, but none of the advertising:



Before it was knocked down ..... to the right of the stairs, each of the upright sections were "booths" plumbed with shower roses so you could rinse the salt water off after coming back from a swim:



Hallway


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2014)

The house I grew up in is still there. 

It was old when we moved in in early 1946 just after Dad was demobbed. I think it was built circa 1860 or so. It was/is a small single fronted double brick (cavity walled) house with 2 bedrooms, a general living room, large kitchen and laundry room. There was no kitchen sink - we used a tin dish on the kitchen table for washing the dishes. There was a fuel stove and open fireplace set in the kitchen and living room, both serviced by the same chimney. In the laundry room there was a copper, wash tubs and a wooden partition that screened off the bath. No indoor toilet facilities - the outhouse was halfway down the back yard. The roof was corrugated iron and sounded amazing in a hailstorm.

Since then there have been a number of modifications/additions but it looks much the same. The exterior has been cement rendered and the laundry room was converted to a dining room, with the addition of an indoor toilet, a proper bathroom and a small laundry. A granny flat was built out the back.

This is what it looks like now


----------



## Phantom (Jan 20, 2014)

10th pic down is Huon Station where my dad worked
No pic of railway house which still stands
I was 9 months old when we moved from Daylesford (Vic)
Don't have an address where I lived though

Note the Bonegilla station where many a migrants destination ended

http://railbastard.freeforums.org/victorian-railway-archeology-the-cudgewa-railway-t1103.html


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Fascinating Phantom..


----------



## Phantom (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.bonegilla.org.au/history/interviews/

Some early migrants might find this interesting


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

I see by looking back that Phil already posted a similar post, sorry.

I guess you older members see a lot of repeats.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 20, 2014)

5 bedroom/3 baths,my bedroom was at the top floor with 2 windows. It was hot up there in the summer,no A/C but I was a 12 year old whatta I care.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I see by looking back that Phil already posted a similar post, sorry.
> 
> I guess you older members see a lot of repeats.



Not a problem.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

Okie dokie...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL CC! Refer to the thread about us oldsters repeating the same things over and over again... Heck. We don't mind; it's only younger people who are driven batty by us.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2014)

That's true...then too bad if I post something already said.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2014)

Went on Zillow the other day and saw that my old house was abandoned and for sale. The pic of the porch side shows my room right over the roof. The terrible paneled room was my room and was painted real nice. The separate building was our chicken coop and later my club house. The carport was the wood shed. I did find out it was built in 1900 by my great grandfather. Breaks my heart to see it in this condition, but time marches on, and on.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Went on Zillow the other day and saw that my old house was abandoned and for sale. The pic of the porch side shows my room right over the roof. The terrible paneled room was my room and was painted real nice. The separate building was our chicken coop and later my club house. The carport was the wood shed. I did find out it was built in 1900 by my great grandfather. Breaks my heart to see it in this condition, but time marches on, and on.


 
The neighborhood I grew up in looks about like that now. My parents house was torn down years ago.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 13, 2018)

we moved into this house when i was 9 years old it was built about 1900 no bathroom   no hot water  was heated with oil and we also cooked on the same big black stove i dont have a picture but it it is still standing at 228 first street lowell  mass--they remodeled some but it still looks tacky


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 13, 2018)

I loved it because I thought everyone lived in something like this.
(ignorance is bliss)


----------



## Manatee (Jan 13, 2018)

My parents bought the house in 1933 for $3500.  My sister ran across it on the net last year listed for $499,000


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 13, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Go to Google Maps and put in the address and zoom in til you get your house.
> 
> This is the house I grew up in...we were the first owners in 1960!  The front yard is a little different but other than that no change....I will have to email my mom the pic, she sold it in 1998 after my dad died and she moved in with my youngest sister in New Jersey.


Sorry dear but I can't see your house.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2018)

From Street View in 2014. Main part built in 1946 by my parents, side extension added later, up to 3br, 1ba. The new owners have put a huge addition on the back. Building to the left came later, for a small business.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 14, 2018)

One of the best sites I've found for looking up "properties" is www.vpike.com.  Simply type in an address, and enjoy....they have street views for almost every city/town in the U.S.  Awhile back, I looked up every place I've lived in for the past 70 years....the first 5 was on a farm...and they are all still there, and look to be in pretty nice shape.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 14, 2018)

Here it is - but you can't see much but trees.  
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.350...4!1sildPy88HH6-m2HSJjklZmA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 14, 2018)

This was my favorite of the seven primary residences I've owned.  A craftsman century house.
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.861...4!1sNL3FuMXHJeeOkeHedndNww!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------

